# Best place for plastisol numbers?



## Illinois Hoss (Mar 30, 2014)

I bought plastisol number transfers years ago. Getting back in the business this year, that's one thing I can't remember who I bought from. They worked great for 50/50 t-shirts. 

For some reason I remember some place around Kansas City I dealt with.

Thanks!


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

Transfer Express (located in Mentor, OH) is good. Stahls (St. Clair Shores, MI) is also good.


----------



## Illinois Hoss (Mar 30, 2014)

How's the prices? I was toying with the idea of buying stencils and screen printing them.


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

http://www.transferexpress.com/heat-transfer-pricing?icn=topnavhat&ici=pricing for Transfer Express. I'm not sure about Stahls as I've not used them for this.


----------



## larry (Mar 6, 2007)

Dear Apprentice,

Don't try stencils. Spend the money and buy numbers from one of those companies.

[email protected]




Illinois Hoss said:


> I bought plastisol number transfers years ago. Getting back in the business this year, that's one thing I can't remember who I bought from. They worked great for 50/50 t-shirts.
> 
> For some reason I remember some place around Kansas City I dealt with.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Illinois Hoss (Mar 30, 2014)

Ordered a number kit from Transfer Express. Even shipped out the same day! Less than $100 and can do 15 teams. Woohoo!


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

Yay! Yes, Transfer Express is perfect for numbers. Single colors ship the same day if ordered early enough. 

Happy printing!


Team Spirit Tees
www.teamspirittees.com

Sent by iPhone to the T-Shirt forum


----------

